# Pick your favourite from these five.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I made five arbitrary picks of the best known classic USA made electric guitars. First made from 1950 to 1961. If you had to pick one for your personal favourite, which would it be. They are listed in chronological order of release.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Les Paul is the greatest guitar ever made for blues,rock & beauty!!! :banana:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I voted Les Paul before I even read the thread!! I love mine. But all the others are fine guitars too.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

tele.
I've owned all kinds of guitars but my tele has always been my number 1.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A real toss up between the LP and 335 for me.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep had the same toss up but went with the LP


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

It would be 335 for me. I just love that style of guitar.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

stratocaster ftw


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

335 no question. Works for any style. My fav indeed.


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

Couldn't decide between Tele and Les Paul but... the LP won.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Although I'm in the process of getting rid of the last of my SGs, I still picked it - they're just hella cool guitars :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Love all of them, but I'm a SG man.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Telecaster. Into a tube combo...heaven.

That said, I do own and use a Strat, a 335ish Epiphone Dot, and a Godin LG.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

teles and strats..... sorry to all the gibson fans out there, but i absolutely hate les pauls. they're too bulky for me. they dig in, they're heavy and they only have one sound, IMO. but if that's the sound you need then that's good. It's all coming from a fender player


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

Love the Les Paul no matter how old she gets. The SG gets a close second, though.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Gotta go with the Tele here...


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I chose the Lester it's a toss up though.

THe only one I don't want is the 335 I find them too big.

Now a 336 would do fine.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm really diggin' Teles right now but I unconsciously try to make them sound like a Les Paul.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Fav 5*

That's not fair....I pick 'em all! Okay then...The Strat .


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

strats are just...amazing. How come people dont buy more of them 

Im currently GASSING for an american strat...without a pickguard...with a nice stain....


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Strat all the way*

My first guitar hero as a boy was Hendrix and then Trower:bow: so you just know I had to pick the Strat:rockon2:
Second choice for me would be the SG as Tony Iommi,Frank Zappa and Frank Marino :bowlayed them both and I saw them all live and they got some wicked sounds out of them!:rockon:


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Imho*

Well in a perfect world one would want one of each,throw in a Mosrite and a re-issue 59 Dano and I would be a happy camper!!!:rockon2:
But having to pick one I have to go with the Strat!:rockon:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd have to say overall I like the SG best.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

If someone was buying for me I might be tempted to pick a 'Paul, but since a Tokai strat was my first guitar and most of my favourite players have played them I have to go with a strat. I've never really found a Les Paul that really worked for me, regardless of how fast they play and how cool they sound.


----------



## mike7 (May 13, 2007)

Les Paul. Nice thick warm tone. Telecaster is a close second though. I love the twangy single coils when playing clean and odd design.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

*Telecaster*

Telecaster for sure. Ive got one of everything, but the Tele is just right for me!


----------



## DaveyJayEn (Jun 2, 2007)

I thought of picking the LP at first, but having tried an ES-335 and loving the warm, rich tone I went with that. Of course, nothing beats my Harm 3 for great tone


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

SG is my pick. IMO it's the greatest guitar ever. Everything about it is just perfect.


----------



## Old Dog (Jan 24, 2007)

I've always gravitated towards Les Pauls but when I pick up a 335 my playing style automatically changes to a cooler jazz/blues feel , they've always had a positive and inspirational effect on my playing.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

ids either like a les paul or an SG..


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Strat. I love my LP too, but I play the Strat more.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

Telecaster of course.
Nothing better than the sound of a tele played in the middle position, full, clear, balanced and rich. Yummy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I had to go with the one I have, but even if I didn't have one, I'd have picked the Les Paul. But, I wouldn't turn down any of the others either. I'm not crazy about the way Teles feel when you play them, but in the right hands (such as Roy Buchanan's), they sound terrific. Still have to pick the Les Paul as tops though.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

If I had to picked one it would be the Tele.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive always been a strat guy, now a tele guy too. i like the durability of them- ive dropped my strats literally hundreds of times, and never saw a headstock snap off or anything. i dont think ive ever even disabled one just by dropping it-
it is however, a known fact that people been telling me for years- in fact since the beginning, that i sound and play better on gibson types- big fat sound, loads of sustain, short scale and big frets for easy bending and stuff.
i can quite literally see, hear and feel the improvement in my playing.
im often tempted to convert- especially after every time i see gordie johnson play. then i think- well ill just be breaking them, and the guitar is easier to play, so of course ill sound better, and that fat sound is just hiding my mess ups and all that.
then i listen to some rory gallagher and forget about it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

They each have their purpose. However, I've got to give the nod to the LP and then, personally, to the Tele and the Strat.

I'm not sure I could function without one of each.......and maybe a Gretsch.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmm... sadly the SG has fallen behind in the polling...but can still kick any of those guitars asses mwahahaha.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Protest*

I would like to protest this thread. 

In the spirit of GAShood, it is neither reasonable nor rational to expect anyone to choose one of those guitars!

However, in order to help me wrap my brain around the problem, let me propose a slightly different scenario. Picture this, a big stage, mostly empty venue, Rows and Racks of tasty amps quietly roasting their tubes on standby...

And there they are. They are all just sitting there on stands, waiting for you to make them sing...

Angus's SG is there. Clapton's Blackie. Larry Carlton's 335. Roy Buchanan's Tele. Doesn't matter who, pick your favourite player, it's there and you can play it.

I would choose Snowy White's Les Paul Gold Top. I would play it with tears streaming down my smiling face, until my fingers bled.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

The choices is too limited. I would have picked ESP.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm surprised there aren't more Strat guys in this poll.

Truthfully I tend to favour more modern evolutionary steps based on Strats, but anyway, I don't know that the percentages in this poll reflect what's happening among gigging players. Of course many players don't necessarily play gigs and that's cool.

Or maybe I just have a skewed perspective. Seems like I see more Strats and Teles in the bars.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> If I only had one guitar, it'd be a 335. If I really wanted a verstile intrument, I'd replace a p'up with a P90.


For versatility in a 335 I'd recommend tappable humbuckers over P90s. Just my opinion of course, but to me P90s are pickups that try to do everything and succeed at nothing. They're dirtier than true singles and not as gnarly as humbuckers.

Nothing wrong with a 335 if you're not playing much in the way of higher gain stuff.


----------



## Dick (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd have to go with the Les Paul


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In addition to coil splitting or tapping try wiring them so you can switch between series & parallel for the coils. (Humbuckers are series.) When they're in parallel mode they're like 2 single coils beside each other--and they have a higher output than a single coil. Nice sound.


----------



## Miltie01 (Sep 30, 2007)

I own a Strat, voted LP, and want them all !!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I voted 335. The other guitars are great and I like them all, but I am always drawn to 335's.

Dave


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Milkman, I sort of understand what you mean about p90's in general, that probably comes from playing out, they are noizey son's of b--ches ! and kinda hard to get under control....but they sound like no other pu. I love the gibson goldtop with wraptail and a set of fralins or lollars. A good p90 is something unique. and when I owned a 52 es295, and 49 es5 (all gone now), that sound coming from those p90's was so inspiring . In the right guitar , I think its an amazing pu.

I'm going to pick 335, actually I play a 355, but same basic thing.
I love em all, only one I have a constant love/hate thing with is the les paul, been thru more of em than I care to recall.......but maybe I'll find the one some day.


I think gretsch is missing from this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> Milkman, I sort of understand what you mean about p90's in general, that probably comes from playing out, they are noizey son's of b--ches ! and kinda hard to get under control....but they sound like no other pu. I love the gibson goldtop with wraptail and a set of fralins or lollars. A good p90 is something unique. and when I owned a 52 es295, and 49 es5 (all gone now), that sound coming from those p90's was so inspiring . In the right guitar , I think its an amazing pu.
> 
> I'm going to pick 335, actually I play a 355, but same basic thing.
> I love em all, only one I have a constant love/hate thing with is the les paul, been thru more of em than I care to recall.......but maybe I'll find the one some day.
> ...



I actually like the sound of P90s for certain tones. They have a unique growl and for blues I think they're a good choice for a second guitar, particularly for slide work.

I just wouldn't use them for the all encompassing tone palette that some P90 lovers claim they are capable of.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I have all these models except for the SG (I did have a 1961 SG Deluxe a long time ago). I also have a CS336 and a Taylor T5. If you go by my nick, it's definitely my ES335. However, I love all my guitars, like a sultan loves the women in his harem :smile:


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I actually like the sound of P90s for certain tones. They have a unique growl and for blues I think they're a good choice for a second guitar, particularly for slide work.
> 
> I just wouldn't use them for the all encompassing tone palette that some P90 lovers claim they are capable of.
> :food-smiley-004:


I totally agree .


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Gibson Les Paul


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Man, I started this thread over 6 months ago. Still going. Wow!


----------



## guitarmusiczone (Jul 21, 2007)

Gibson Les Paul :bow:


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

*Gibson SG*

Without a doubt, the Gibson SG '61 reissue. 

1) Lightweight and comfortable to play all day long

2) A neck and fretboard that let you just fly all day

3) Capable of a range of tones to suit any genre

4) Young, Iommi, Zappa, Townsend, and me...... nuff said ;-)

5) The slide bits from Freebird were played on an SG

6) A body shape that represents rock and roll.

7) 100% access to all 22 frets (24 for Iommi) with no joint/heel to deal with.


I could go on........


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm afraid I have to go with 'none of the above'


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I picked the Stratocaster, closely followed by the Telecaster. Have lost my taste for Gibson's as I have grown older. YMMV.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

tie between tele and 335 - use a 335 more, but love 'em both


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't decide between the Les Paul and the Strat, 2 of my favorites


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

to me gretsch is twice the guitar ,of any, you have mentioned above.
you should have also included prs and rickenbacher, all pro. line guitars.


jimmy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought this thread was dead and buried long ago.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

I voted Stratocaster,even if i'm the "other Fender" kinda guy,playing jaguars,mustangs,jag-stangs and jazzmasters,but also strats recently
I love fender guitars and just can't get use to the gibson feel.
Frank


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> Without a doubt, the Gibson SG '61 reissue.
> 
> 1) Lightweight and comfortable to play all day long
> 
> ...


Although I voted Telecaster it is in my plans to get the 61 RI SG.
I caught a Lynnrd Skynnrd concert on HDNET that showed the guitar player playing the slide parts of Freebird on an SG.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Man, I started this thread over 6 months ago. Still going. Wow!


Thread started over 6 months ago and only 7 pages long.


----------



## knottycm (Jun 3, 2009)

I too lament there are a few missing from that list.  Two that come to mind are Ric & Gretsch.

Right on bout the Skynyrd concert on HD guitarman2. Every time I see it I GAS again for a Firebird.

Regarding the poll Iv never liked a Paul liked. I find then way too fat. The closest Iv came to a 335 was an Ibanez copy. Iv got a '71 SG Pro, its a great gtar. The P 90 are unlike any other pickup. Iv always been a Tele type guy, but they seem kinda limiting unless it a nashville configuration. So, I would have to say Im a Strat man.


Craig


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What models of Gretsch, Rickenbacker and PRS would you add to this list. The selection was model specific, not just Gibson or Fender.


----------



## knottycm (Jun 3, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> What models of Gretsch, Rickenbacker and PRS would you add to this list. The selection was model specific, not just Gibson or Fender.


The Gretsch that most people visualize is the 6120 Nashville. The Ric I would say the 325 Capri. I know about nothing about PRS.


C


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

while there are several guitars that could have been added to this list, in my mind there really isn't much point. i knew what the graph would look like before i voted. there isn't any model that would outshine the top 2 choices.


----------



## knottycm (Jun 3, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> while there are several guitars that could have been added to this list, in my mind there really isn't much point. i knew what the graph would look like before i voted. there isn't any model that would outshine the top 2 choices.


Very true. I would be interesting to know where they line up though.


C


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...strat! all the others suck!

kkjuw

...seriously, i couldn't vote. i've played them all, and each is _the best _in its own right.

i'll always be a strat guy - after all these years, the guitar has become part of me.

but i love my teles. and for many years all i played was a p90 sg. back in the day i played an es335, which i sold during a moment of temporary insanity. or was it temporary poverty.

i can't play a les paul, and not for lack of trying.

-dh


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

335 of course. Always my first love.


----------



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

*Les Paul Baby!*

Les Paul has a stylish look and great sound! But the fender is still great for the feel of it. But i prefer les paul:smile:


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Strats. Jimi played 'em.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I went with the Strat, but I love all of them. I think you really need to have access to all five of these guitars, because each has it`s own unique tone and just naturally suits different types of music. Which isn`t to say that you can`t use a LP for jazz, it just might take a very talented player to do that. Oh wait, they named the guitar after that dude.

My criteria is that at the end of the day, if I had to play an entire set with one guitar, I would pick the Strat. It`s supreme versatility makes it a winner.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

strat all the way babysdsre


----------



## unison thrush (Nov 17, 2007)

I had to go with LP for sure!! :rockon2:


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I had a hard time choosing between a Strat, Tele or Les Paul, but the flavor of the month is a Les Paul. 

This is due to my most recent guitar acquisitions, a Les Paul Traditional Gold Top and a '58 Les Paul VOS.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

stratman89 said:


> ... and a '58 Les Paul VOS.



I think there is a drooling smilie here some place

Here it is,... largetongue


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't pick one. I play a Strat most of the time, but they are all great guitars.


----------



## Animal (May 25, 2009)

*Strat*

Man, until you have played a proper Strat through a fender twin ..... Need I say more?kkjuw


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I've never played a true 335 but I have played the rest. All great guitars as everyone seems to agree. But for my taste, I'll take the Tele.


----------

